# First Domestic Skills Hunting/Training session



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Took my pup Aoife for her first living room training today. She did GREAT! The trainer, Phil McRakin (locals may know him) is the winner of 17 local and regional trianing titles. 

The training started in our living room where Phil hid three TV remote controls, one of my research paper drafts, my 10 year old son, and bacon.

As Aoife approached she dropped into a point directly across from entertainment center. She lifted and pointed between each slow step before reaching into one of the wicker baskets - BONUS! She found my lost sunglasses!!

Upon recall, I placed the now-slightly-slimy Oakleys upon my face and sent her out again. She moved swiftly and silently towards the ottoman before BANG! She pounced!! She leapt over the ottoman and directly onto the bacon we placed between it and the big comfy leather chair!! GOOD GIRL!. 
Moving in as she chomped she completely stepped over one of the remote controls - before dive-bombing the couch cushion, coming up with mouthfuls of copypaper that ONCE contained 2 years worth of self-study of my work with the migration of the Midwestern Snipe (_Ooper-us Hoaxus_). 

As she finished off the conclusions and bibliography movement caught her eye. 

ON POINT! The movement must have agitated her - SLOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWLY she turned. Step by Step. Inch by Inch...until...POUNCE!! She elevated her body at least 2 1/2" (6.5cm) into the air! Nails out! Mouth Open! Teeth Showing! Tongue Flapping! Ears Flying!! 

She landed square upon the lap of my son (_Ethanus TenYearOldis_), raining down upon him the fury and wonder of rabid puppykisses!!

All told she did great. Phil said she's ready to move on to advance Domicile Navigation. Phil suggested I get with famed trainer Harry Bottoms. Aoife navigated the furniture, Wii remotes strewn around, last year's homework, and the occasional misplaced coaster, to find her prize. Reward for her efforts? 12 minutes peace and quiet as she cuddled into my son. For more than 600 seconds, my son had captured lightning in a bottle. At the 12 minute, 10 second mark, Aoife smelled one of our cats walking by. Seems my son didn't have the lid on the bottle very tightly.


----------

